# The Beautiful Cigar Girl (201?)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Here's word of an adaptation of Daniel Stashower's story which is "based on an eerie real-life experience of author Edgar Allen Poe which happened just months before his death."

The film will be set in 1854, and Joaquin Phoenix, who apparently is coming out of "retirement", is portraying Edgar Allen Poe. No director or writer is yet signed.

http://movies.indiatimes.com/Gossip...-Joaquin-Phoenix-film/articleshow/5675203.cms


----------

